# What is your favourite type of Click Track?



## jononotbono (Sep 19, 2016)

Just wondering what everyone loves using for a Click track/Metronome? I use Cubase as my main DAW but I can't stand the Cubase Metronome so I have the Logic Click sounds imported as the Audio Click. I have also started to use a Woodblock sound because I am slowly starting to dislike the Logic click as it doesn't have a decent transient and I find doesn't cut through a cut whilst tracking. 

What do you love using?

Jono.


----------



## Matt Riley (Sep 19, 2016)

I sampled my Tama Rhythm Watch and use that.


----------



## SomeKindaThing (Sep 19, 2016)

The UREI click is pretty standard.


----------



## brett (Sep 19, 2016)

Minimizes headphone bleed


----------



## brett (Sep 19, 2016)

Pretty sure Omni has a UREI click


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 20, 2016)

I think I'm using either the urei or the MPC. I remembered I downloaded one of them but didn't like it so I believe I stole one from Pro Tools. So much better than the Cubase or Logic one. I can't stand listening to those all day. I also have a fader for click level which is helpful when you only want it very subtly.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 20, 2016)

UREI click? What is this? 



Gerhard Westphalen said:


> So much better than the Cubase or Logic one. I can't stand listening to those all day. I also have a fader for click level which is helpful when you only want it very subtly.



Yeah they are both horrible.


----------



## brett (Sep 20, 2016)

brett said:


> Pretty sure Omni has a UREI click


 
@Jono - yes, I can't believe I'm quoting myself either. If you have Omni you have a UREI click already


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 20, 2016)

brett said:


> @Jono - yes, I can't believe I'm quoting myself either. If you have Omni you have a UREI click already



Omnisphere 2 is next on my list of things to buy. God damn it, this place costs me so much money!!


----------



## Jeast (Sep 20, 2016)

Or you can just download a urei wav file and use that in cubase. Saves you around uhmm... Lemme think... 100% of money

*BTW I am sorry to have given you a reason to not buy something.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 20, 2016)

Ha! Well, what is the UREI click? I'll do some research as many people now have suggested that!

Omnisphere 2 has been on the list of things to buy way before this. It's a beast of a synth but that's a different topic altogether!


----------



## Jeast (Sep 20, 2016)

Here you go!

http://craigstuartgarfinkle.blogspot.nl/2012/04/creating-click-track-in-my-ucla-and.html?m=1

Download link is somewhere midpage


----------



## brett (Sep 20, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> God damn it, this place costs me so much money!!



You're not wrong there


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 20, 2016)

Just looked it up and found that I am using the MPC click I got off of Pro Tools. It'll bleed more than the urei which is designed not to but I find the MPC a bit more pleasant and recommend checking it out. If you don't have Pro Tools and can't find it anywhere online I could send it to you (I assume there's no issue with that  )


----------



## garyhiebner (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm not a fan of Logic's click. I find I normally go into the Klopfgiest instrument and change the settings so it sounds slightly better. But I'd rather pull in an audio track with a click sound I like, and then map that across quickly and use that instead of the built in click.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 20, 2016)

I can't hear the Logic click after a while. I am going to stop using it.


----------



## Rctec (Sep 20, 2016)

Urei click - which is just a square wave - is the only thing any of the studios use for orchestra sessions. The worst is a click with an accent for orchestras... So most studios have a Click Kicker (http://www.clickkicker.com) to make sure there is a pristine and perfect signal going to the players.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks man. Excellent information. Think it's time for a change in the Lab then.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm contenplating on setting up a custom click track with an atom bomb detonation sound for the normal "click" and a Wilhelm scream for the accent.


----------



## Jaybee (Sep 20, 2016)

I've had Omni 2 for 6 months and I swear I've never seen the 'Utility' menu...  I need several lifetimes to learn all this stuff inside out...!


----------



## resound (Sep 20, 2016)

If you are using Logic, I've got a UREI click EXS instrument


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 20, 2016)

resound said:


> If you are using Logic, I've got a UREI click EXS instrument



Me too.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 20, 2016)

Only use Logic occassionally when at a mate's studio. I'm a Cubase whore through and through.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 20, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I'm a whore through and through.



Gentlemen, please!


----------



## karelpsota (Sep 20, 2016)

The ideal click is pitch-less, so it doesn't sound out of tune with whatever you're playing.

I created my own using white noise. I altered decay and EQ on the first of every bar (which I believe the UREI doesn't do).
Its also brighter so its cuts through the mix at a lower click volume.

Sounds like this:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/15219925/Karel%27s%20Metronome.mp3 (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/15219925/Karel's Metronome.mp3)


----------



## jononotbono (May 8, 2018)

Rctec said:


> Urei click - which is just a square wave - is the only thing any of the studios use for orchestra sessions. The worst is a click with an accent for orchestras... So most studios have a Click Kicker (http://www.clickkicker.com) to make sure there is a pristine and perfect signal going to the players.



I know it's been a while since I started this thread but I have a few more questions about Click tracks and Orchestras. How does every player get their own headphone sends and be manageable for the studio engineer to deal with? Is there some specific hardware and software that can handle that many headphone sends? I remember watching a performance of the band Elbow (with Orchestra) in Abbey Roads and I thought "that must be a bit of a nightmare to sort out". The Urei click (which since your suggestion, I have used nothing else - I love it) and the Click Kicker makes total sense for cutting through and lack of bleed but I do wonder about the sheer number of headphone sends.

I guess this isn't a problem if tracking the Orchestra in sections or even just have the conductor and each First Chair have a pair of headphones but when I see everyone wearing phones, like all those HZ Strings photos, it's got me curious!

Edit...

I've just noticed the Click Kicker is no longer in business. That's a shame. Is there an alternative to this now?


----------



## Scoremixer (May 8, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> How does every player get their own headphone sends and be manageable for the studio engineer to deal with? Is there some specific hardware and software that can handle that many headphone sends?



It's simpler than you're probably thinking it is! Every player gets their own set of cans, but not their own independent headphone feed. Feeds are normally split up into sections, so you'd have one feed for strings, one for woods, brass, perc and then independent feeds for any extras like harps or pianos. 

Headphone mix requirements for orchestral players are pretty simple most of the time - they want a load of click, some prelay backing track (louder, quieter, take that annoying synth out, thanks) some of whatever previous pass was in the event of tracking, and then some predictable player additions like harp needing a bit of piano in cans and vice versa. In the UK it's all done by the engineer from the main desk using aux sends, on the big LA scoring stages they have a guy out in the room with a separate monitor desk like you would do at a live venue.


----------



## rottoy (May 8, 2018)

The one that goes BING!


----------



## jononotbono (May 8, 2018)

Scoremixer said:


> It's simpler than you're probably thinking it is! Every player gets their own set of cans, but not their own independent headphone feed. Feeds are normally split up into sections, so you'd have one feed for strings, one for woods, brass, perc and then independent feeds for any extras like harps or pianos.
> 
> Headphone mix requirements for orchestral players are pretty simple most of the time - they want a load of click, some prelay backing track (louder, quieter, take that annoying synth out, thanks) some of whatever previous pass was in the event of tracking, and then some predictable player additions like harp needing a bit of piano in cans and vice versa. In the UK it's all done by the engineer from the main desk using aux sends, on the big LA scoring stages they have a guy out in the room with a separate monitor desk like you would do at a live venue.



Makes sense. I was envisioning a room of Headphone amps and a Sound Engineer losing his/her hair! haha!

I've only had one experience so far working with Orchestra but it certainly wasn't a full symphonic sized Orchestra so I didn't think about the potential problems with over 100 headphones etc but yeah, sure, headphone sends per sections makes this a lot more manageable.


----------



## reddognoyz (May 8, 2018)

I use an 808 side stick, I find it cuts through just about anything, close second is the urei


----------



## wst3 (May 8, 2018)

in the category of believe it or not, I quite often use my Urei 964 - mostly out of nostalgic something or other. I long ago sampled it, in fact my 964 is memorialized in Sonar. If I am feeling lazy I will use the samples, but it doesn't take a lot of energy to hook it up, and by recording the click I can also map tempo changes quickly! Well, sorta quickly<G>!


----------



## guydoingmusic (May 8, 2018)

Had a guy ask me once (about 15 years ago), "Now.. is that ticking noise still gonna be there on the final cd?"

I told him "Yes!! All the cool kids are doing it these days!"

He shrugged, shook his head and mumbled, what I can only imagine would describe my intelligence and something to do with a donkey.


----------



## DS_Joost (May 9, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I'm contenplating on setting up a custom click track with an atom bomb detonation sound for the normal "click" and a Wilhelm scream for the accent.



Please post this so I can have a good laugh...


----------



## Divico (May 9, 2018)

In case someone wants to experiment heres a collection I downloaded some day. It contains most DAWs standard metronomes and a bunch of different sounds. https://www.dropbox.com/s/bbvakimdew0k3gn/Metronom.rar?dl=0
I stick with the hi and lo click from the different folder.


----------



## wst3 (May 9, 2018)

Thanks for that - I was going to try to find my Urei samples, but now I can skip that step<G>!


----------

